# Parsley work by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!:smile:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Not bad Avni.. 

Being a digital work it seems there could be some more shading in there.. maybe some fades from light to dark? Think airbrush tool. Just my thoughts.. but nicely done!


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm working with microsoft paint,there isn't airbrush tool on paint.:wink:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Get yourself a GOOD graphics editor/paint program. There are quite a few out there/ I recommend Medibang, Paint Tool Sai, Artrage, and GIMP (In that particular order.. although Sai and Artrage may be interchangeable). Medibang and Gimp are free programs, while Artrage and Sai have a free demo that is quite fine.. but you can upgrade to a paid program.

You are talented with digital.. so do yourself a favor and get a decent program to work with


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

yeah i been there too bushcraftonfire and said about the same but if you look closely its from 2012 and appearently avni has a cintique hd wacom /swoon

also check out krita  its better than gimp for digital painting imho.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Krita is good.. and I have it on my system.. but it pales compared to Medibang.. mostly in the user interface. I agree Gimp is going by the wayside.. although it's still a fine program.


----------

